# Insuflon



## liam220 (Mar 11, 2014)

Can Any One Tell Me If  They Have One At Clinic With My Son Of 12 And They Thought It Might Be A Good Idea  Help


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, would your child not be better with an insulin pump? Worth looking at http://input.me.uk/ for details


----------



## Redkite (Mar 11, 2014)

My son used insuflon for a while when he was on MDI (he was about 6 at the time).  It's basically a subcutaneous catheter (like a pump cannula) which you insert using a needle that is then withdrawn, leaving behind a plastic cannula under the skin, secured by a dressing on the top with a little bung.  All fast-acting insulin injections are then done into this bung, instead of piercing the skin.  The catheter should be changed every 5-6 days.  Long-acting insulin must be injected separately, because there is a little insulin in the "dead space" of the catheter which mustn't be mixed.

The advantages of using insuflon are:

* fewer injections piercing the skin (just one long-acting per day, and one catheter needle every 5-6 days), so this is good for the needle-phobic, and also good for reducing problems with scarring and bruising at injection sites

* easy to give extra injections for between-meal snacks, corrections etc.

* easier to deal with meals like pasta which take a long time to digest, by giving two injections a couple of hours apart (but with no extra pain!)

Insuflon was a great help to us in being able to give MULTIPLE INJECTIONS instead of "4-a-day", however it falls far short of the flexibility of a pump.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 12, 2014)

Never heard of this.........

Sounds really good for kids with fear of injections.....


----------

